# Game 7: Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns - 11/11



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 7: Saturday, November 11th, 7:00PM (PST - Arizona)*












*Memphis Grizzlies* 
_*(1-3)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Stoudamire*
<td>*Jones*
<td>*Miller*
<td>*Warrick*
<td>*Tsakilidis*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Atkins
<td>Jones
<td>Gay
<td>Roberts
<td>Swift
</table>








_(Format jacked up for some reason)_



@



*Phoenix Suns* 
_*(1-5)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Nash*
<td>*Barbosa*
<td>*Marion*
<td>*Diaw*
<td>*Stoudemire*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Banks
<td>Rose
<td>JaJones
<td>JuJones
<td>Thomas
</table>











*Suns Previous Game* 

Mavericks 119 - Suns 112 

Dallas returned home with their first win of the season and the pressure having been removed, while the Suns piled plenty more on their own shoulders. Phoenix had its worst defensive effort so far this season, including the boards once again. The Suns were eaten alive by Dallas' big three scorers, and once they got started there was no stopping them. While Phoenix enjoyed a 42-26 advantage in points in the paint, they could not cause the Mavericks to miss from the outside.

Amare Stoudemire was a definite bright spot for Phoenix, tallying 16 points and 8 rebounds in 34 minutes of action. Leandro Barbosa connected on his first five threes and ended with 30 points. Coach D'Antoni surprisingly played Kurt Thomas just 4 minutes, despite Kurt playing as well right now as he ever has. Coach would likely attribute this to matchups. 

*Grizzlies Previous Game*

Rockets 86 - Grizzlies 80 

*Game Notes* 

The Suns, despite their struggles, are still expected to win this game. Coach has had a "now we are not playing around" attitude after the loss to Dallas, and hopefully that mentality will be manifested on the court where it counts. There's just not much to say here, so much needs to be turned around if the Suns want to stop being the joke of this season. Defense. Rebounding. Intensity. Consistency. Toughness. Focus. Etc. Raja Bell, through an encounter with a buddy of mine, says he will miss this game and return after the five day rest period before their next game on Friday. Get well Raja, we need you.

*Injuries* 

Raja Bell will miss the game (as of Friday night) with bruised ribs. Steve Nash will continue to play through his hip injury. Pau Gasol of the Memphis Grizzlies remains unavailable.


Vegas Odds
_Stations_

Favorite: PHO	
Point spread: -10​

Go Suns!​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, no Raja again.  Quite simply, we need this one.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Ball movement, ball movement, ball movement.

Box out, box out, box out.

Attitude, attitude, attitude.


With Raja out, we need either Junior or Jurmaine to step up so we can be 8 deep.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't dissapoint.................again.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This will be a get right game for you guys.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Feed the monster! He's back.

And Barbosa looks awesome, allstar type good and now that we gave up on him as a PG he is even racking up the assists now.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Feed the monster! He's back.
> 
> And Barbosa looks awesome, allstar type good and now that we gave up on him as a PG he is even racking up the assists now.


Yeah he's actually been better than Nash, certainly in this game.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Man we needed a game like this badly. Amare explodes, and the team explodes with a blowout.

Oh crap, lead down to 11, it can't happen again. :curse:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Piatkowski is a bum, hit a damn three pointer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets all welcome the Phoenix Suns to the regular
season! The real season has finally began! 

Playing defense, rebounding, contesting shots? Say it
ain't so! I can't believe all that would win a game........I guess
it does. 

Lets hope they decide to continue to play like this. Amare 
is a beast. 24 minutes, 25 and 14 with 2 blocks. He also played
great defense. He didn't pick up ticky tack fouls until the 4th when
the game was pretty much over. 

Finally, I have something to cheer about.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amazing game! Seemed like night and day out there. I don't expect every game to go this well, but I like the effort. It was nice to see Nash gain a little trust in Amare as the game went on. 

Our bench should NEVER play together like that again. A bunch of standing three point shooters (including Burke, since that's all he cares to be) are not going to get a damn thing done out there. 0-13 from three by our deep bench.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This looks like the start of your 9-11 game win streak. :angel:


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Man,

what a crazy ending! With the game pretty much decided, I went to watch women's volleyball (World Cup match, Brazil whipped Russia 3-1 to stay the only unbeaten team heading to the semis... Yeah Baby, won every tournament since 2004 Olympics... But weŕe talking abnout basketball! :biggrin and suddenly I decided to look at the box score and saw Mem 22 - Phx 2... 2 friggin points?!!! Did Mike D go out to eat a hot-dog during the 4th quarter or what?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We played like Burke, James Jones, Jumaine Jones, Piaktowski and Banks together for the rest of the game. Actually Barbosa was in there for some time with the scrubs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MarshallBR said:


> Man,
> 
> what a crazy ending! With the game pretty much decided, I went to watch women's volleyball (World Cup match, Brazil whipped Russia 3-1 to stay the only unbeaten team heading to the semis... Yeah Baby, won every tournament since 2004 Olympics... But weŕe talking abnout basketball! :biggrin and suddenly I decided to look at the box score and saw Mem 22 - Phx 2... 2 friggin points?!!! Did Mike D go out to eat a hot-dog during the 4th quarter or what?


Lmao, that was pretty funny.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

damn, no wonder jumaine jones never plays. dude looked terrible out there. i thought he could play! he looked good playing the suns last year at least........ he good barely make it up and down the court, cat had me in aww how bad he was moving.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> damn, no wonder jumaine jones never plays. dude looked terrible out there. i thought he could play! he looked good playing the suns last year at least........ he good barely make it up and down the court, cat had me in aww how bad he was moving.


Well, that's JuJones for ya. Sometimes he just can't buy a basket. And then he'll blow up with a 20+ game where he doesn't miss a shot. He's a little Eddie House like in that regard. But yeah, he doesn't look to be in the best shape of his life out there.

On a different note, I think I'm killing the game thread polls. I don't like 'em much and half the people vote after the game is over. I'm willing to hear any more thread ideas if you have them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well, that's JuJones for ya. Sometimes he just can't buy a basket. And then he'll blow up with a 20+ game where he doesn't miss a shot. He's a little Eddie House like in that regard. But yeah, he doesn't look to be in the best shape of his life out there.
> 
> On a different note, I think I'm killing the game thread polls. I don't like 'em much and half the people vote after the game is over. I'm willing to hear any more thread ideas if you have them.


Why don't you just have a different topic for each game?

Like one game "Does Amare play well" as the poll question.
Then next game you have "Do the Suns hold [insert team name] under 100 tonight?

Just simple "yes" "no" questions.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Why don't you just have a different topic for each game?
> 
> Like one game "Does Amare play well" as the poll question.
> Then next game you have "Do the Suns hold [insert team name] under 100 tonight?
> ...


Very good idea. I'll start that with the next one.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I went to this game while I was in Phoenix yesterday. I had good seats (section 103, row 6) and the atmosphere was good especially since Phoenix was winning. 

It wasn't a big game or anything and a blow out by the middle of the third quarter so the excitement level wasn't great. Marion had some nice dunks on fast breaks that I got out of my seat to see. 

I was cheering for the Suns, I even bought a Suns team T-shirt at the team store. Good win.


----------

